
Ask HN: What OS are you running on your Macbook and why? - shincert
I&#x27;m constantly switching between ArchLinux and macOS. I feel so much more at home with ArchLinux. But macOS gives me 12 hour battery life and closing the lid hibernates it properly.<p>What are you guys running and why?
======
mondoshawan
Mostly OSX. Seriously thinking about ditching the thing and going and getting
a Dell XPS 13 Developer Edition, though.

~~~
shincert
Care to elaborate why you're switching?

------
rdtek
Windows 10 under bootcamp as I do a lot of development for Windows. Strangely
Win 10 runs faster on my mac than OSX El Capitan.

------
rakshithbekal
windows 10, runs faster than macOS and now it is better for development than
macOS itself and I could do a load of things much better and faster in w10 so
I don't really see the point in using macOS.

~~~
shincert
How's the battery life?

~~~
rakshithbekal
Its not bad ,gives about the same as macOS. 7-8 hours usually but there was a
time when I used to get 12 hours but that was when I just installed w10.

------
josho
OS X because I don't get paid to futz with my OS to get it working right.

But, most of the time I also have a Linux VM image running to give me a closer
production like environment.

